# Ibanez RG7321 vs ESP SC-207 vs Schecter Omen-7



## phatfil (Feb 24, 2009)

i'm going to buy my 1st 7 string! 

it's down to one of these 3. i was hoping for some input from the 7-string slingers here on which would be best. 

so, which one would you buy if you had to choose between these 3?


----------



## COBHC (Feb 24, 2009)

I owned and rg7321. It was alright , nothing special. Pickups were terrible though.

If I were to buy another entry level 7 id probably take the sc207. Dont forget the sc207 has the odd pickup configuration with no neck pickup. Has bridge and center pickups which i beleive are sized for EMG bass housing.


----------



## Brendan G (Feb 24, 2009)

I have an Ibanez RG7321, no complaints.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Feb 24, 2009)

I like the 7321. They get a lot of stick here, for reasons I'm not really that sure of. They're really easy to play, nice thin necks... the stock pickups are wack, but drop in some Dimarzios or something and you have a very decent, affordable 7.


----------



## BurialWithin (Feb 24, 2009)

Dude i'm an ibanez fan and all and that's all i play BUT the 7321 isn't great in my opinion. The pickups are crap and it feels like crap compared to a 7621/7620 or a 1527. I would skip it and go for the ESP.


----------



## Bleak (Feb 24, 2009)

7321. It's perfectly fine for a first 7. I'm not really sure how long you've been playing, but the pickup issue is never much of a problem unless you've been playing for a long time, and have a really good ear for tone. What amp are you playing through now?


----------



## ohmanthisiscool (Feb 24, 2009)

IF I was buying my first 7 it would be the sc-207


----------



## I_infect (Feb 24, 2009)

If you're going for an easy transition, go for the Ibanez. Other than that the components are junk IMO... my nut kept sticking, the tuners were horrible, and the bridge was a nightmare. Neck felt great though. The pickups weren't that bad.

If you plan on your 7 being your main guitar, get something better. I would prefer the Schecter. More easily upgradable(you're not stuck with EMGs), lower cost, and the feel/quality is going to be around the same as the ESP/LTD. They're probably even making them in the same factories now.


----------



## danenachtrieb (Feb 24, 2009)

Get the SC207, but dont forget to watch ebay. every now and then they get something really good for really cheap. just dont bid against me, jk. ESP RULES!


----------



## Harry (Feb 24, 2009)

I love the size and shape of the neck on the RG 7321 quite a lot.
The pickups are pretty mediocre though.


----------



## Collapse (Feb 24, 2009)

I have a rg7321 and had a sc207. 7321 is better IMO


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 24, 2009)

All of them are gonna have the same specs essentially,so whichever one looks/feels the best.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Feb 24, 2009)

BurialWithin said:


> Dude i'm an ibanez fan and all and that's all i play BUT the 7321 isn't great in my opinion. The pickups are crap and it feels like crap compared to a 7621/7620 or a 1527. I would skip it and go for the ESP.



Yeah but the 1527 is a prestige model  and the 7621/7620 are more expensive than the 7321, so of course the 7321 wouldn't be as good as them.

Comparing a 1527 to a 7321 is like comparing a Porsche to a toyota.

I actually really like the feel of my 7321 but im sure when my 1527 gets here it will blow it out of the water


----------



## AZ7 (Feb 24, 2009)

I love that SC207 over the 7321 or Omen 7. ESP IMO makes better entry level with pro features and pro feel.


----------



## Stengah_2012 (Feb 24, 2009)

Raoul Duke said:


> Yeah but the 1527 is a prestige model  and the 7621/7620 are more expensive than the 7321, so of course the 7321 wouldn't be as good as them.
> 
> Comparing a 1527 to a 7321 is like comparing a Porsche to a toyota.
> 
> I actually really like the feel of my 7321 but im sure when my 1527 gets here it will blow it out of the water



+1 

The 7321 isn't a bad guitar, considering it's the cheapest seven string Ibanez offers, and one of the cheapest in general. No, it's certainly not on par with a Prestige model, a Sherman, a KxK, a Carvin or a Blackmachine, but a used 7321 normally costs about $275 in my area, and for the price, is a damn fine seven string.


----------



## groph (Feb 24, 2009)

I've got an RG7321 and while it's in dire need of a setup the neck is good, it stays in tune pretty well, provided you don't detune the hell out of it. The pickups aren't anything special though, I definitely agree. A little bit muddy on the low strings. Apparently the older RG7421's (FOUR two one) are pretty good, they're basically the same configuration as a 7321.

The neck on the Ibanez would be worlds different (thin and flat compared to more rounded) from an LTD and even more worlds different than the Schecter.


EDIT: The quality control on the lower end Ibanez guitars is spotty, I've tried another RG7321 in a store and it felt like crap. They seem to be pretty hit-or-miss but since the three guitars you listed are all entry level, they might all suffer the same problems Ibanez does. I'd look around for something used that is a bit higher up on the chain so you can get something of good quality but lower priced.


----------



## robotsatemygma (Feb 24, 2009)

Oh man, tough choice... basswood or basswood. Hardtail or String Thru. Crappy pickups or crappy pickups. Hmmm...

Personally I'd go with the SC207, as I see it as a better package. Being string thru, you're going to get better sustain out of your notes, and IMHO a better tone. I've never been a fan of hardtails so therefore my view of a RG7321 is a little biased. I've had some play time with it, and my only compliment is the neck is nice. 

But I think you're going to get a better deal out of the SC207, swap those pickups for real EMG's or Duncans along with the tuners and you're going to have a better well rounded guitar for under $600.


----------



## groph (Feb 24, 2009)

OP, do you have a price range? Cause you can get an Agile 7 string for under $600 US as well.

Correct me if I'm wrong, but aren't RG7321's string thru designs as well, given that the strings go through the body? Different style of bridge than the LTD or Schecter I know, but I'd figure it'd still be a string thru.


----------



## robotsatemygma (Feb 25, 2009)

groph said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but aren't RG7321's string thru designs as well, given that the strings go through the body? Different style of bridge than the LTD or Schecter I know, but I'd figure it'd still be a string thru.



Yea after reading your post, I believe the bridge on the 7321 is a "string through" but I just classified it as a hardtail since it's a similar looking bridge, whereas the SC-207 is a TOM style bridge with the strings actually going through the body. I had a Schecter Devil Elite Tribal (?) with a bridge like the 7321 and it didn't have the sustain like my H-207. Then again it was a mahogany body vs ash.


----------



## BurialWithin (Feb 25, 2009)

Raoul Duke said:


> Yeah but the 1527 is a prestige model  and the 7621/7620 are more expensive than the 7321, so of course the 7321 wouldn't be as good as them.
> 
> Comparing a 1527 to a 7321 is like comparing a Porsche to a toyota.
> 
> I actually really like the feel of my 7321 but im sure when my 1527 gets here it will blow it out of the water


 
Yeah i see your point.....
AND my experience with 7321s have been at Guitar Center so there you go lol


----------



## i_love_tazzus (Feb 25, 2009)

I went for the 7321, partly because of the 5 way switch. The pickups are a bit muddy on the low end, but it does sound really nice for cleaner tones. I'd just go easy on the lows, and raise the mids and highs more on the EQ. Also, I lowered the bass side on both pickups a little, to counteract the muddiness. I'm currently using .010-.060 but am tempted to go back to .009's... hmm.

If you're into Strat tones, it's the only 7 string in its price range that delivers it out of the box. That's what sold me on the 7321.


----------



## phatfil (Feb 25, 2009)

wow! thanks for all the great responses! 

i'm selling my RG350DX to get the cash for the 7 string. i like the Ibanez neck, very comfortable. i'm not surprised to see the 7321 get the thumbs up in that category. sad that the p'ups have a muddy bass response. seems like that would be critical with a 7 string. oh well, swapping the bridge p'up out isn't all that bad.

i'm a little surprised to see the Schecter get little to no love. i've played a C1 and it seemed like a good guitar. is there a big quality drop from the C1 to the Omen-7? how about the p'ups? are they any good?

the ESP didn't get as good reviews elsewhere as the other 2, but i trust the opinions here more than i do at Harmony Central, Musician's Friend, etc. and it is a bad ass looking axe! i kind of doubt not having a neck p'up will matter too much. the build quality is pretty good though, eh?

oh yeah, Bleak, my main amp is a Krank Rev1. 

would it be a better idea to just spend a bit extra on a better guitar since any of these 3 will need to have parts swapped out for better ones?


----------



## okarma (Mar 9, 2009)

I was in the same situation several months ago, and I ended up choosing the sc207. The rg7321 is a little to generic for my tastes. bland look, unimpressive pickups, and the 5-way switch isn't really appealing to me. the sc207 (which I have now) feels great, is relatively light, and has a fast neck after you get used to it. a lot of people say the 7321 has a much faster neck, but if you are learning how to play a 7 for the first time, you are going to bulk up your chops anyway, and when that happens you'll see the sc207 is plenty fast. 

the stock pickups on the 207 aren't great, so I switched them out. Having an sc207 with Evo7's and no inlays on the fretboard make for a sexy looking and sounding guitar. You just need to make your new tones from scratch so that the bottom end is thick and clear. i did that, and now I have the heaviest goddamn tone I have ever had the pleasure of playing. i love my sc207. but it's important to note that if you get someone who installs new pickups, it will be a little more difficult for them on the sc207, which is why it cost me like 20 bucks extra for them to install it (i can't do it myself).

hope that helps


----------



## elbow (Mar 25, 2009)

Dude, Schecter is the shit.. Go with the Omen! I was in this situation a few months ago where I was deciding on getting the S7320 or a Schecter C7 HellRaiser. I went with the Schecter cause its just made better and more reliable. Also, it came with the official licensed Floyd Rose instead of the wannabe on the S7320. And the EMG 707TW pickups came stock on the Schecter, the stock pickups on Ibanez's in general always suck the big one. 

I'm currently looking for my second 7-string and I'm almost possitive I'm going with the Omen7. Gonna tune that son of a bitch down and throw on some D-activator pickups. 

Stay up man!


----------



## GCM (Mar 25, 2009)

I'd go with the ESP, but I'm not a big Ibanez or Schector fan. I play an H-207, and for the money, it's a wonderful guitar. I can't say much about the SC-207, besides the fact that I've never really played an ESP I haven't liked. Some more than others, but you get my point. Esp's seem to come with decent stock pickups too, but I always prefer to change mine.


----------



## naavanka_ (Mar 25, 2009)

Id actually buy the sc-207 again for a secong guitar, i had it for a year before i sold it for sc-607b, you should consider the older sc-207 that has normal passive sized pups, they were duncan designed i think, they werent bad at all.
the ibanez rg 7321 is a great guitar too but i wasnt into the neck profile at all, not too bad but still, mediocre sounds but i think you could live with them, if not, just change pup to better ones.
Those cheaper scheters got a really bulky neck joint, almost like a log or something, but they sound very decent and they are pretty playable.
But id consider the Ltd seriously


----------



## Riverrunsred (Mar 25, 2009)

robotsatemygma said:


> Yea after reading your post, I believe the bridge on the 7321 is a "string through" but I just classified it as a hardtail since it's a similar looking bridge, whereas the SC-207 is a TOM style bridge with the strings actually going through the body. I had a Schecter Devil Elite Tribal (?) with a bridge like the 7321 and it didn't have the sustain like my H-207. Then again it was a mahogany body vs ash.


 The strings go through the body on my 7321


----------



## swiggy666 (Nov 28, 2009)

i have an LTD SC-207 and i have to say they are a fantastic guitar, however i did have to change the duncan desighned pick ups and replace them with some Bareknuckle's just because i thought the duncan designed sounded muddy and didnt really compliment the guitar well. 

i had a RG7321 and couldnt really get away with it playing wise, it just didnt feel right however i am getting a Prestige RG1527 next week because they are just beutifull and play like a a dream.

my verdict would be: playing wise the LTD is a fantastic guitar and the fret spacing's are nion perfect, if you were to get it i would reccomend the more expensive model with EMGZ in as they will complement the guitar better.

i hope i have been of some help to you


----------



## PirateMetalTroy (Nov 28, 2009)

fuck all those. Find a used Ibanez RG7620 for around $500-600 and you will be SO glad you did. The 7321 feels like pure shit compared to it. I'm a complete dumbass for selling mine. If I wasn't broke ass, I'd probably find the guy I sold it to and buy it back.


----------



## Pischlar (Nov 28, 2009)

The 7321 is a decent guitar, I'm currently using one. As most people have said the stock pickups in it aren't the best. The neck, however, is nice and the feel of the bridge is good as well.

Keep in mind the LTD and the Schecter have the tune-o-matic style bridge that's elevated from the body and the Ibanez has a bridge that sits flush with the body. If you like guitars with a Floyd type bridge I'd take the Ibanez for comfort sake.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Nov 29, 2009)

Ibanez 7321 - Solid guitar, feels comfortable, only problem is the pickups.

ESP LTD SC-207 - Good looking, solid guitar, odd pickup configuration unless you don't mind.

Schecter Omen 7 - Schecters look nice and sound okay, but I've yet to play one that really impressed me. They just sound a bit thin. Maybe I need to go out and try some more.

Atm I'd say either the Ibanez or the SC, but I'd invest in a new pickup either way.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 29, 2009)

Had the 7321 and the 207 and prefer the ESP.

The build quality was much better and it felt like a higher end guitar, neck was shaped better for.

Did change out the bridge and put a thicker "B" string on it, was perfect after that..


----------



## Rotatous (Nov 29, 2009)

I think you'll be happy with any of the guitars mentioned, if you get it professionally set up, and at some point, have the pickups exchanged. It really depends on which one looks the nicest, and has the best overall feel.


----------



## Harry (Nov 30, 2009)

This thread is 8 months old.
Why was it bumped recently?
I'm sure the OP worked out what guitar they wanted a long time ago.


----------



## LaPerraLoca (Jan 11, 2012)

i was wondering, after this years, what would be the final veredict? because i found myself on the same dilemma... but i think i may save for the SC-607B

but still dont know what to do. the RGD7320z looks good too.


----------



## Mordecai (Jan 11, 2012)

RG7321 and swap the bridge pup with a dimarzio you'll be fine. i am in process of switching my bridge pup with a crunch lab as we speak. its a good decision.


----------



## kevdes93 (Jan 11, 2012)

go with esp man. ive never ever ever ever ever ever been disappointed with any LTD product that ive ever owned


----------

